# [HOW-TO][BUGS] Known issues and workarounds with ALL CM9 Builds



## silentmage

In order to help people fix their touchpad problems I will attempt to keep up with the development and post any fixes for common problems here. If you have an issue please read this ENTIRE OP and search the dev thread of the ROM you are using to see if it was fixed there. The answers here are for the masses and there will *DEFINITELY* be cases where these will not work. Each device is a little bit different.

*IF YOU ARE RUNNING A NIGHTLY EXPECT TO HAVE ISSUES *

*CAMERA AND MIC DO NOT CURRENTLY WORK. DO NOT ASK FOR ETA's OR HELP WITH THOSE.*

*RANDOM REBOOTS*
The minimum CPU frequency is set to 192MHZ and it is to low for some devices. Try using a CPU contoller like SetCPU($$) or System Tuner (Free) to change it to 384 or 432. Those seems to be the best to stop this. It could also be due to the max being too high. 1.7 seems to be the highest you can go before having issues. If you still have issues at 1.7 try 1.5

*Can't transfer files*
USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options

*WIFI Loses connection*
Known bug. To get it again forget your network, turn off wifi, turn it back on and reconnect. You might need to do this a few times.

*Moboot still shows (Other ROM Name here)*
Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode and delete UImage.(OTHER ROM NAME)

*I want to change what boots first*
Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode, open moboot.default and change to whatever ROM you want depending on your preference. Be sure to type it in EXACTLY as it is in the /boot directory. So if it is UImage.AOKP make sure to enter it into the moboot.default as AOKP and not Aokp. CaPs matter.

*It sounds like my touchpad is farting/Has Scratchy sounds when I have sound coming out of the speakers*
Common issue. Usually only happens when the screen is off. I have had luck fixing this by turning the sound down a notch or two but others have not. If it happens when the screen in on stop whatever is making the sound and restart it (pause/play music). I use Google music a lot so I set a tasker profile to keep the screen on when music is playing. Makes it easier.

*I am stuck at a boot/loading/whatever screen. The device screen/buttons are completely unresponsive*
Hold down power and the hardware home button for a few seconds and it will reboot. This is a firmware hard reset and should only be used in the most dire of circumstances

*It won't charge!*
Make sure MTP is enabled. See instructions above. This is one of those "It works but I don't know why" type of deals.

*No sound when using headphones*
Plug in your headphones before you start the app with sound and it will work. You may need to force close the app to clear it from system memory.

*No sound after touchpad goes to sleeep*
boot up touchpad with headphones plugged in

*Power options do not work*
Flash this in CWM. Be sure to make a Nandroid first in case of issues.

http://www.mediafire...r1gdi841vndkrgv

*Getting a "SD card Removed" Message in notifications (ONLY WHEN YOU HAVE LOTS OF APPS ON SD CARD)*
Follow this guide. It says it is for CM7 but works for CM9

*Can't Install Flash Player From the Play Store*
Adobe has stopped support of flash for Android. You can download the latest build of it from their website.

http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html

Scroll down the the middle of the page and select the latest version of flash for Android 4.0

I will add to this as more problems are fixed/found a workaround for. If there is any other things I have missed please let me know.

Have fun and stay hairy


----------



## shosh

thanks, we sorely need this thread. you should let people report any more bugs here and post any links to fixes that may be available, such as gapps for the nightlies​


----------



## silentmage

I said that at the bottom of the post


----------



## wdaves2

I'm new to the forums so I'm not sure whether or not this has been included in any of the discussions regarding the audio issues. I haven't experienced the farting/scratching sounds while the screen is off but I have heard them while using any type of equalizer apps. This includes dsp, eq equalizer, and music volume eq used in conjunction with stock music player, pandora, tunein radio, etc. The sounds are heard when using the speakers and headphones as well.


----------



## Panthertaur

Cannot change minimum CPU frequency on my Touchpad. For some reason the option for Minimum and Maximum CPU frequency are greyed out in my menu.


----------



## jinchoung

Panthertaur said:


> Cannot change minimum CPU frequency on my Touchpad. For some reason the option for Minimum and Maximum CPU frequency are greyed out in my menu.


you must use an app to do it. you can't do it from android itself.

i've tried a free one and i still got crashes. i trying a $2 app "setcpu" and i have not crashed yet. which leads me to....


----------



## jinchoung

has anyone been able to change the minimum clock speed and thereby avoid the reboot crashes with an app OTHER THAN setcpu?

i tried one other free app and while the settings/performance/cpu menu reported that i was indeed idling at the higher cpu speed, i was still crashing. also, setcpu does not show that i have an app process going (bottom next to time) whereas the free app did... is there a difference there?

cuz if setcpu is the only thing that will prevent the crashes, we should just straight up say that you have to use that app if you don't want to crash.


----------



## shosh

jinchoung said:


> has anyone been able to change the minimum clock speed and thereby avoid the reboot crashes with an app OTHER THAN setcpu?
> 
> i tried one other free app and while the settings/performance/cpu menu reported that i was indeed idling at the higher cpu speed, i was still crashing. also, setcpu does not show that i have an app process going (bottom next to time) whereas the free app did... is there a difference there?
> 
> cuz if setcpu is the only thing that will prevent the crashes, we should just straight up say that you have to use that app if you don't want to crash.


i use system tuner, i think its a much better app than setcpu and does a hell of a lot more


----------



## silentmage

jinchoung said:


> you must use an app to do it. you can't do it from android itself.


I'll add that as a note in the OP.

EDIT: Just noticed I already have that in the directions. Perhaps people should just read......


----------



## silentmage

wdaves2 said:


> I'm new to the forums so I'm not sure whether or not this has been included in any of the discussions regarding the audio issues. I haven't experienced the farting/scratching sounds while the screen is off but I have heard them while using any type of equalizer apps. This includes dsp, eq equalizer, and music volume eq used in conjunction with stock music player, pandora, tunein radio, etc. The sounds are heard when using the speakers and headphones as well.


I believe the issue is the audio driver itself. I have had it happen with the screen off and on before, with and without an equalizer.


----------



## Panthertaur

silentmage said:


> I'll add that as a note in the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed I already have that in the directions. Perhaps people should just read......


Ah, my apologies. Perhaps I do need to learn to read better rather than skimming.


----------



## jinchoung

silentmage said:


> I'll add that as a note in the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed I already have that in the directions. Perhaps people should just read......


you do note that you should do the procedure using an app like setcpu but maybe put a little thing saying you CANNOT do this through android without such an app.

?


----------



## silentmage

jinchoung said:


> you do note that you should do the procedure using an app like setcpu but maybe put a little thing saying you CANNOT do this through android without such an app.
> 
> ?


Didn't add that because it is built into some roms. AOKP has it built in, and I think cherry kang does too.


----------



## kalim wu

silentmage said:


> In order to help people fix their touchpad problems I will attempt to keep up with the development and post any fixes for common problems here. If you have an issue please read this ENTIRE OP and search the dev thread of the ROM you are using to see if it was fixed there. The answers here are for the masses and there will *DEFINITELY* be cases where these will not work. Each device is a little bit different.
> 
> *IF YOU ARE RUNNING A NIGHTLY EXPECT TO HAVE ISSUES *
> 
> *CAMERA AND MIC DO NOT CURRENTLY WORK. DO NOT ASK FOR ETA's OR HELP WITH THOSE.*
> 
> *RANDOM REBOOTS*
> The minimum CPU frequency is set to 192MHZ and it is to low for some devices. Try using a CPU contoller like SetCPU($$) or System Tuner (Free) to change it to 384 or 432. Those seems to be the best to stop this. It could also be due to the max being too high. 1.7 seems to be the highest you can go before having issues. If you still have issues at 1.7 try 1.5
> 
> *Can't transfer files*
> USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options
> 
> *WIFI Loses connection*
> Known bug. To get it again forget your network, turn off wifi, turn it back on and reconnect. You might need to do this a few times.
> 
> *Moboot still shows (Other ROM Name here)*
> Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode and delete UImage.(OTHER ROM NAME)
> 
> *I want to change what boots first*
> Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode, open moboot.default and change to whatever ROM you want depending on your preference. Be sure to type it in EXACTLY as it is in the /boot directory. So if it is UImage.AOKP make sure to enter it into the moboot.default as AOKP and not Aokp. CaPs matter.
> 
> *It sounds like my touchpad is farting/Has Scratchy sounds when I have sound coming out of the speakers*
> Common issue. Usually only happens when the screen is off. I have had luck fixing this by turning the sound down a notch or two but others have not. If it happens when the screen in on stop whatever is making the sound and restart it (pause/play music). I use Google music a lot so I set a tasker profile to keep the screen on when music is playing. Makes it easier.
> 
> *I am stuck at a boot/loading/whatever screen. The device screen/buttons are completely unresponsive*
> Hold down power and the hardware home button for a few seconds and it will reboot. This is a firmware hard reset and should only be used in the most dire of circumstances
> 
> *It won't charge!*
> Make sure MTP is enabled. See instructions above. This is one of those "It works but I don't know why" type of deals.
> 
> *No sound when using headphones*
> Plug in your headphones before you start listening to music/playing a game and it will work.
> 
> *Power options do not work*
> Flash this in CWM. Be sure to make a Nandroid first in case of issues.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...r1gdi841vndkrgv
> 
> *Getting a "SD card Removed" Message in notifications (ONLY WHEN YOU HAVE LOTS OF APPS ON SD CARD)*
> Follow this guide. It says it is for CM7 but works for CM9
> 
> I will add to this as more problems are fixed/found a workaround for. If there is any other things I have missed please let me know.
> 
> Have fun and stay hairy


try set the frequency doesn't solve the reboot problem , and many ppl had tried this way .


----------



## ivangs1

I have this already known problem when using "Talking Tom Cat 2 Free" :

"It sounds like my touchpad is farting/Has Scratchy sounds when I have sound coming out of the speakers
Common issue. Usually only happens when the screen is off. I have had luck fixing this by turning the sound down a notch or two but others have not. If it happens when the screen in on stop whatever is making the sound and restart it (pause/play music). I use Google music a lot so I set a tasker profile to keep the screen on when music is playing. Makes it easier."

Can someone help me about this problem or give other idea how to solve it?


----------



## silentmage

kalim wu said:


> try set the frequency doesn't solve the reboot problem , and many ppl had tried this way .


As I said in the OP, this is for the masses. Changing the frequency works for 90% of people, and there will definitely be cases where it doesn't work. Remember, this is an ALPHA build of an OS that was never meant to run on this hardware. We are lucky to be using android at all.


----------



## silentmage

ivangs1 said:


> I have this already known problem when using "Talking Tom Cat 2 Free" :
> 
> "It sounds like my touchpad is farting/Has Scratchy sounds when I have sound coming out of the speakers
> Common issue. Usually only happens when the screen is off. I have had luck fixing this by turning the sound down a notch or two but others have not. If it happens when the screen in on stop whatever is making the sound and restart it (pause/play music). I use Google music a lot so I set a tasker profile to keep the screen on when music is playing. Makes it easier."
> 
> Can someone help me about this problem or give other idea how to solve it?


There is no solution. The problem lies in the audio driver. Until we get the proper driver we will most likely just have to deal with this bug.


----------



## shadow-tech

Does everyones haptic feedback work? Does it vibrate on keypress on the on screen keyboard and pattern lock screen? I know how to enable it. And it works if i reboot my touchpad. But if i put it to sleep is stops working until next reboot. I am running alpha 2 cm9. No nightlies. It worked great on cm7 alpha 3. I updated from that to cm9 a2. I did not delete data, i did the upgrade method. I cant seem to find many others with this issue. So im trying to figure out if i should wipe my tp and reflash cm9, or if it is a known issue. Please let me know if you have haptic working at or near 100% or if every has this issue.


----------



## db_white

Are blocked ports a known issue?

Per the documentation at Tivo web site, I need access to the following ports in order for their Tivo app to see / drive my Tivo: 
TCP port 37, 80, 443, 1413, 2190, 4430, 5222, 5223, 5254, 5354, 7287-7297, 8000, 8080-8089, 8101, 8102, 8181, 8200, 31339

UDP port 37, 123, 2190, 5353

Running NetScan from my Touchpad, it can only get a response from the Tivo on ports 443, 2190, 2191 and 31339. Running the Tivo app on my Touchpad, it can't find the Tivo. However, if I run the iPod version of the Tivo app, it sees the Tivo and controls it just fine, so I know the problem isn't in the router settings or the Tivo. Any words of wisdom? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivangs1

silentmage said:


> There is no solution. The problem lies in the audio driver. Until we get the proper driver we will most likely just have to deal with this bug.


I have found interesting discussion in XDA forum:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1256175

does anyone one tried with Voodoo sound plus?


----------



## silentmage

ivangs1 said:


> I have found interesting discussion in XDA forum:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1256175
> 
> does anyone one tried with Voodoo sound plus?


Doesn't look like it ever got ported. The app won't work without the kernel modifications in place


----------



## shosh

is there a workaround for the SOD somehow?
Getting the SOD is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## zwozuzwei

shadow-tech said:


> Does everyones haptic feedback work? Does it vibrate on keypress on the on screen keyboard and pattern lock screen? I know how to enable it. And it works if i reboot my touchpad. But if i put it to sleep is stops working until next reboot. I am running alpha 2 cm9. No nightlies. It worked great on cm7 alpha 3. I updated from that to cm9 a2. I did not delete data, i did the upgrade method. I cant seem to find many others with this issue. So im trying to figure out if i should wipe my tp and reflash cm9, or if it is a known issue. Please let me know if you have haptic working at or near 100% or if every has this issue.


I do have the same issue. Haptic feedback only works after a reboot until the device goes to sleep.


----------



## McBean

The main issue that I'm struggling with is the screen goes non-responsive once the screen goes to sleep and I'm asked to enter my PIN. And maybe it's sleep mode that's the problem.

Once the screen wakes up, I can't enter the pin. I have to softboot the ToucPad to regain operational use.

The pin is required because of corporate e-mail. Otherwise I'd disable it.

--McBean


----------



## Andrew's Android

McBean said:


> The main issue that I'm struggling with is the screen goes non-responsive once the screen goes to sleep and I'm asked to enter my PIN. And maybe it's sleep mode that's the problem.
> 
> Once the screen wakes up, I can't enter the pin. I have to softboot the ToucPad to regain operational use.
> 
> The pin is required because of corporate e-mail. Otherwise I'd disable it.
> 
> --McBean


I had this problem. Was resolved when I updated to nightly 3/27.


----------



## awasser1

Hi i have been reading this forum since almost the start. I finally registered to ask this one question. My "Play Store" formally "Android Market" keeps going poof. I am using the lastest nightly build. I have tried the fixed change the density to 120 and then back to 160 and it still does it. Everything else works fine except...we already know those things. I have tried to google some other ways to fix this and cant seem to locate any. any other suggestions or link to suggestions would certainly be appreciated

Alec


----------



## silentmage

awasser1 said:


> Hi i have been reading this forum since almost the start. I finally registered to ask this one question. My "Play Store" formally "Android Market" keeps going poof. I am using the lastest nightly build.	I have tried the fixed change the density to 120 and then back to 160 and it still does it. Everything else works fine except...we already know those things. I have tried to google some other ways to fix this and cant seem to locate any. any other suggestions or link to suggestions would certainly be appreciated
> 
> Alec


going poof? what do you mean?


----------



## willtan

Andrew said:


> I had this problem. Was resolved when I updated to nightly 3/27.


I had the touch screen wake up issue since i've installed CM on my touchpad. Happened in CM7 and CM9 a2. It was alright with CM9 a2 because when i got the touchscreen issue i simply click power button to put it to sleep then wake it back up. Now after installing the latest nightly 03/29 i have issues waking it up. Putting it to sleep and waking it up doesn't seem to work anymore so i have to reboot it(power+home). Wish there was a way to get around it.


----------



## gabe23111

silentmage said:


> going poof? what do you mean?


I think I know what he means because I may be having the same issue.

When clicking the google market app the screen goes black for half a second and then immediately goes back to the app drawer. Just can't get the Market to load.

My resolution was to flash Gapps again, which worked temporarily. A few days later the same issue happened again. Does anyone have a better solution than flashing so often? (i'm using the latest Gapps).

TIA


----------



## nebras01

I have another problem : when i put on headphones , they work , bu t speaker works too . What to do? and Gameloft games don't work. i change the build.prop but they no longer go to the screen that shows (device not supported) , they just crash. What can i do ? and is there any comming update that will fix the cam and the mic ?


----------



## Fred2726

Anyone on else having an issue with WiFi coming back on after their TouchPad wakes up?

Mine is set to turn off wifi while sleeping. To save battery.

When I wake the device up I have to turn off WiFi and then turn it back on. Wifi works fine. Once connected.

Anyone else having this issue??

Loving the new CM9!!! Thanks.


----------



## Mauser

Yes, this is a known issue for many of us - I used to leave Wi-Fi on all the time, but when I changed it to go off with sleep, I ran into the exact same problem. Lots of different types of wifi problems will continue to plague us until they can get a proper wireless driver.


----------



## rvaughn666

elp on TP upgrade to ICS. I used the 04/06 nightly build to upgrade from CM7 to CM9. It went fine, but now I have lock screen which I didn't on CM7. I tried the all of the pins that I use ever on my touchpad no joy. Is there a default? What are my options, I would rather not do a total uninstall and/or wipe, I do have backups, but I would much rather fix it then flatten and rebuild

Thanks


----------



## rwcqlove

the newest version doesn't work well with google chinese input method,


----------



## lhupman

ANOTHER SOLUTION FOR TOUCHPAD THAT WONT START :

One of my touchpads just stopped and I tried the standard SOD fix of holding power and home buttons for 30 seconds. Even holding power, home and volume up buttons., Still no good. After a half day of having TP on the charger, I called HP. They had me do something I don't remember seeing before.

Plug in Touchpad using cylindrical charger.
Hold the power button down and while down press the home button 15 times. Home button is center bottom button. Wait a minute. Suddenly, the white icon with red line appeared.. After 5 minutes, it booted up.


----------



## homer8869

I want cm to boot by default instead of webos, but I don't have the moboot.default when i look in the /root folder with root explorer. Is there another option?

Never mind, I figured out how to install cyboot from preware and changed the boot order.


----------



## MyWebOSonAndroid

I would like to know if Dial-up Bluetooth will ever work with Android ICS on the Touchpad. If anyone can please confirm that this feature will be added or been work on, it will be great and I will keep following this forum until availble.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## samleung

I've been having no problems with wifi up until earlier this past week. It keeps failing to connect to my home network as well as the campus network (so I know it's no router-specific). I haven't installed or flash anything.


----------



## silentmage

samleung said:


> I've been having no problems with wifi up until earlier this past week. It keeps failing to connect to my home network as well as the campus network (so I know it's no router-specific). I haven't installed or flash anything.


Have you forgetten the network, turned off wifi, then turned back on and tried to reconnect?


----------



## Liquidretro

MyWebOSonAndroid said:


> I would like to know if Dial-up Bluetooth will ever work with Android ICS on the Touchpad. If anyone can please confirm that this feature will be added or been work on, it will be great and I will keep following this forum until availble.
> Thanks for any advice.


It is very hard to say if this will ever work. Cyanogenmod doesnt get ETA on upgrades, or when a feature will or will not. My guess is demand for a feature like this is very minimal at best, since dialup is pretty much dead for most people, especially android developers. If you need this, it might be best to look at a tablet that has it built in from the factory.


----------



## miko

I cannot hear any sound with my bluetooth Motorola H500 headset. It is paired, it is recognized (when pressing volume button, I get the bluetooth icon), but the sound comes out of built-in speakers, not from my headset. I am using BTMono. The headset works OK with my HTC Desire (Android 2.3). Do I need anything special to get the sound out of TP thru BT headset? I can see people are using BT audio with CM9 succesfully. Using latest 20120507-NIGHTLY.


----------



## jrsmoore

silentmage said:


> Have you forgetten the network, turned off wifi, then turned back on and tried to reconnect?


I have had success by installing SetCPU and adjusting minimum settings to 384 MHz. No longer need to turn wifi on and off. Also reconnects automatically to home and work networks.


----------



## ebaylusod

We'll, I just got my Touchpad back from Palm/HP. Turned it on, and sounds worked. (bleeps from the volume buttons) - so I know sound was working. Installed CM9 nightly build, and no sound at all. Reboot into WebOS, and NO SOUND. No speaker, no headphone, nothing! So do I try a webos doctor, or am I not seeing a simple fix in all my searching...

HELP (please)

Gene


----------



## chris5949

rwcqlove said:


> the newest version doesn't work well with google chinese input method,


 it work very with Baidu tablet input


----------



## laoboi914

Tonight i recently installed CM9 and I've been having issues with the play store it does not allow me to download apps. When ever i try to open play store it just pops up and immedietly closes. I would appreciate any help anyone could give me in regards to this issue. Thanks


----------



## nesta9

You have to install actual Gapps...


----------



## nesta9

Does anybody knows why gmail icon is visible but when clicking on it it says that app is not installed. i already installed Gapps...


----------



## Dorregaray

nesta9 said:


> Does anybody knows why gmail icon is visible but when clicking on it it says that app is not installed. i already installed Gapps...


check in google play if you have gmail app installed


----------



## Dorregaray

Has anyone tried the trick potentially improving the battery life described here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=887957 ?
I've run the battery monitor and it came out that the phone processes even when my TP has no GSM radio consumes battery so removing those apps can save some battery I hope.


----------



## rbwrider

I recently removed android to start fresh, ran acmeuninstaller, webos doctor, now trying to put it back on and I'm getting an error that it can't find initial install files? Anybody else having this problem? It says put it in my sminstall folder. Should this be in place of my cminstall folder?


----------



## nevertells

Dorregaray said:


> Has anyone tried the trick potentially improving the battery life described here http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=887957 ?
> I've run the battery monitor and it came out that the phone processes even when my TP has no GSM radio consumes battery so removing those apps can save some battery I hope.


This trick is for a Nook Color, not a TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells

rbwrider said:


> I recently removed android to start fresh, ran acmeuninstaller, webos doctor, now trying to put it back on and I'm getting an error that it can't find initial install files? Anybody else having this problem? It says put it in my sminstall folder. Should this be in place of my cminstall folder?


Put your files in the cminstall folder.


----------



## TrooperThorn

ebaylusod said:


> We'll, I just got my Touchpad back from Palm/HP. Turned it on, and sounds worked. (bleeps from the volume buttons) - so I know sound was working. Installed CM9 nightly build, and no sound at all. Reboot into WebOS, and NO SOUND. No speaker, no headphone, nothing! So do I try a webos doctor, or am I not seeing a simple fix in all my searching...
> 
> HELP (please)
> 
> Gene


I had to install the Bricked ROM/Kernel to resolve this. Same exact thing happened to me.


----------



## ronovice

RootzWiki says on pg 1:
WIFI Loses connection
Known bug. To get it again forget your network, turn off wifi, turn it back on and reconnect. You might need to do this a few times.

My Touchpad Wifi says On, yet cannot connect to web.

That method did not work for me.

After more frustration and web searches and other methods I tried this novel step:

Since Touchpad did connect before android conversion, I verified the MAC number for my Tpad, then went online on my computer to my router acct (ATT Uverse) to location to verify same MAC number, and found it still there identical.

I then Disabled MAC Filtering. Back to Tpad, click Wifi Off, then On again. The setting says CONNECTED. Verified by clicking web icon, and home page appeared.

This method helped me, at least today.

To test whether MAC filtering Enabled prevented me from connecting, and Disabled allowed me, I switched it back to Enabled. Turned off wifi on Tpad, then turned On again, and CONNECTED!

Regards.
Cliff


----------



## rukiddin

I have 2 touchpads, Both running CM9 Alpha 2 (with nightlies).

One of the touchpads has an audio issue, when the touchpad goes to sleep, the sound no longer works. When I reboot it works fine. I've read this is a reported problem on "some" touchpads, and since I'm having it on only one of my 2 I'd have to agree. Does anyone know if this is a hardware issue and will never be fixed. I read somewhere that on WEBOS you can reset some sound manager library and the sound will come back. Does anyone know of a quick way to do the same thing in ICS so that when I want the sound I just reset it? i could live with that.

Am I the only one running ICS who is having this problem? (sound via the headphone jack doesn't work either)

Thanks

Mike


----------



## androidblows1369

I did Linux work for years so I appreciate what these folks do!!!! I must say that months of no camera and no mike is very unfortunate. I'm going back to CM7 until this is ready for prime time. Thanks!


----------



## huggy

Hello,
I installed the nightly of 2nd june and it looks fine for me.
I have 2 problems.
1. QQPlayer is not running, it gives me just black screen after starting video....
2. I cant connect to PC (WIN7 64bit). I have tried all the known things
... select MTP
... testing with or without USB Debugging without success
Please help, cant fix it allone !
best regards huggy


----------



## silentmage

huggy said:


> Hello,
> I installed the nightly of 2nd june and it looks fine for me.
> I have 2 problems.
> 1. QQPlayer is not running, it gives me just black screen after starting video....
> 2. I cant connect to PC (WIN7 64bit). I have tried all the known things
> ... select MTP
> ... testing with or without USB Debugging without success
> Please help, cant fix it allone !
> best regards huggy


Try MXPlayer instead of QQPlayer. I use MX and have no issues.

can you connect while in webOS? what about in clockwork mod?


----------



## colt223

rukiddin said:


> I have 2 touchpads, Both running CM9 Alpha 2 (with nightlies).
> 
> One of the touchpads has an audio issue, when the touchpad goes to sleep, the sound no longer works. When I reboot it works fine. I've read this is a reported problem on "some" touchpads, and since I'm having it on only one of my 2 I'd have to agree. Does anyone know if this is a hardware issue and will never be fixed. I read somewhere that on WEBOS you can reset some sound manager library and the sound will come back. Does anyone know of a quick way to do the same thing in ICS so that when I want the sound I just reset it? i could live with that.
> 
> Am I the only one running ICS who is having this problem? (sound via the headphone jack doesn't work either)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


I have had the same problem for months on my 32GB, my wife's 16GB has never ha a problem. Factory reset, reload CM9, nothing helped. I just figured out the workaround that worked for me, and my sound has worked all day yesterday and today with no problems. Hope it helps.
I just posted this in another thread:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have previously reported (along with others) that the sound on my TP cuts off every time it goes to sleep. Only a reboot would ever bring the sound back.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have read other posts that booting with headphones fixes it, but it never did for me. Well I guess I just never left them plugged in long enough.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was just was playing around with it again. I discovered that if I shut it all the way off, boot with headphones plugged in, leave them plugged it while letting the touchpad sleep and wake it up a couple times, I could then unplug the headphones, let the TP sleep, and not lose sound.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So I took an old crappy broken set of earbuds, cut the plug off so that only a little rubber nub is left at the end of the jack, and just leave it plugged in all the time now. It's small enough that it really doesn't get in the way. Works like a champ![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sweet, I can finally pause games without having to reboot. This has been my biggest, well really my only, problem with CM9.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Makes me much much happier. Thanks to everyone involved in this project! I have played around with quite a few other android pads, the HP TP is by far my favorite! [/background]


----------



## TPNovice1

I tried to install the latest nightly and encountered a new problem Ive never had before.....

My TP starts up but then flashes non stop "Unfortunetly, system UI has stopped" and nothing works....I tried to flashback as far as 5-22 nightly and I get it everytime. I hope I didnt just break my TP haha


----------



## fredjrii

Has anyone got a HDMI adapter to work with their touchpad?

I have a MHL adapter that is powered and works fine with my evo phone and even charges it while connected. I'm running the latest CM9 and can't get anything to happen whatsoever. This would be awesome with hulu, emulators etc


----------



## colt223

TPNovice1 said:


> I tried to install the latest nightly and encountered a new problem Ive never had before.....
> 
> My TP starts up but then flashes non stop "Unfortunetly, system UI has stopped" and nothing works....I tried to flashback as far as 5-22 nightly and I get it everytime. I hope I didnt just break my TP haha


Did you install anything after the update? I had the same eror message, and it was because I installed a battery mod that had been working fine with past releases. But something in the nightly did not agree with it. I have found that as long as I don't flash any mods like that the nightlies work great.


----------



## monsterfart

I dont know if i am the only one that has this issue but since installing cm9 my screen flashes when i am scrolling in a browser or when the page changes.


----------



## TrooperThorn

I think this (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26976-sound-wifi-and-flash-issues-not-at-the-same-time-though/#entry726679) should be included in the first post.

I know this isn't a widespread problem, but there are enough of us who have audio fail after the Touchpad goes to sleep that it would be helpful to include. It isn't the same issue as the audio getting distorted as the screen goes off, but rather when the Touchpad sleeps the audio will completely die, and only a reboot will bring it back.

By plugging headphones in before booting up, this problem seems to cease. It's exactly what I've been looking for for the past eight months.


----------



## razorloves

TrooperThorn said:


> I think this (http://rootzwiki.com...gh/#entry726679) should be included in the first post.
> 
> I know this isn't a widespread problem, but there are enough of us who have audio fail after the Touchpad goes to sleep that it would be helpful to include. It isn't the same issue as the audio getting distorted as the screen goes off, but rather when the Touchpad sleeps the audio will completely die, and only a reboot will bring it back.
> 
> By plugging headphones in before booting up, this problem seems to cease. It's exactly what I've been looking for for the past eight months.


added to OP


----------



## muk

nebras01 said:


> I have another problem : when i put on headphones , they work , bu t speaker works too . What to do? and Gameloft games don't work. i change the build.prop but they no longer go to the screen that shows (device not supported) , they just crash. What can i do ? and is there any comming update that will fix the cam and the mic ?


I am having the exact same problem! Is there a solution to this?


----------



## reggier14

silentmage said:


> *No sound when using headphones*
> Plug in your headphones before you start listening to music/playing a game and it will work.


What is the likelihood that this issue will be fixed in a later release? Basically, is it a software issue or a hardware one? I thought I read somewhere that this problem exists in WebOS too.


----------



## dagirlgenius

Does anyone know why I cant add emails to the list of searchaeable items,or why I cannot search for emails even while being directly in the email program.It always says no results or no messages found.I apologize if I am not asking this in the correct forum.


----------



## malarks26

Does anyone know when the HBO GO app will be compatible?


----------



## dailomac

has any1 found a trick or a method to get wifi working again on the touchpad?


----------



## strghtedg

Question: Has anybody else had a problem with emails? I have it hooked up to a gmail account and it will give me notifications when I receive a new email but if I try to open the mail it force quits. Thank you in advance


----------



## nevertells

dailomac said:


> has any1 found a trick or a method to get wifi working again on the touchpad?


This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on. 
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------



## vibes4me

I have tried installing ALpha 2 5 times now and everyting goes great for the first boot up then:

Unfornately, the process com.android.phone has stopped

Then I have to do a hard shut down and it never gets past this point. I uninstall and try again.

Anyone else experience and find a fix or is it AOKP the only OS working?


----------



## MoreBitter

Has anyone had an issue with the install of CM9 on the Hp Touchpad, where everything loads properly and then when you boot the first time you get the setup wizard telling you to touch the android, and when you do, it says "unfortunately the wizard has stopped."

Am I doing something wrong or is this a known issue...and is there a fix?


----------



## MoreBitter

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Has anyone had an issue with the install of CM9 where everything loads properly and then when you boot the first time you get the setup wizard telling you to touch the android, and when you do, it says "unfortunately the wizard has stopped." [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Am I doing something wrong or is this a known issue...and is there a fix? [/background]


----------



## pvandenh

This may be covered already, but I haven't seen it when doing my own searching.
Sorry if someone has already mentioned it before.

I had found that I couldn't get Android to stop randomly rebooting, even using SetCPU etc. Wasn't a huge issue, as I would set webOS as my primary moboot, so it would just reboot into webOS anyway. I had updated pretty much all CM7/CM9 Alpha's and Nightlies as they came out, and suspected this was just something I had to live with.

A couple days ago, I decided to do a complete data wipe and install the latest nightly fresh (not just wiping cache/Dalvik, which is all I had done since CM9 A1 came out). I had Google backup running anyway, so my apps reinstalled automatically anyway (had a Titanium backup also, just to be safe).

This complete data wipe and reinstall newest Nightly has done absolute wonders to the entire experience. No random reboots. Battery life is also much better than I had previously.

Just a sugesstion for anyone having similar legacy issues. They might be able to be resolved by a clean install on a newer FW.


----------



## joseph1125

It comes worse when I update to newest nightly builds, the touchpad wont give a single bit of sound, even the touchpad doesn't sleep


----------



## colt223

MoreBitter said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Has anyone had an issue with the install of CM9 where everything loads properly and then when you boot the first time you get the setup wizard telling you to touch the android, and when you do, it says "unfortunately the wizard has stopped." [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Am I doing something wrong or is this a known issue...and is there a fix? [/background]


Sounds like you used an old Gapps, make sure you are using 0429

http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## colt223

joseph1125 said:


> It comes worse when I update to newest nightly builds, the touchpad wont give a single bit of sound, even the touchpad doesn't sleep


You have a rare problem that only a few of us have on our TP's.
Stick with 07/11 nightly, it is the last nightly before the 'headphone fix' was merged. For some of us, the headphone fix completely disables the speakers.
Do you have a 32GB TP by any chance?


----------



## pvandenh

colt223 said:


> You have a rare problem that only a few of us have on our TP's.
> Stick with 07/11 nightly, it is the last nightly before the 'headphone fix' was merged. For some of us, the headphone fix completely disables the speakers.
> Do you have a 32GB TP by any chance?


I had the same scenerio (32GB TP). Not realising that it might affect other people too, I went through all the sound settings thinking that it may havejust been something I touched by accident. I found the hardware buttons were showing a full volume setting, but no audio would happen on any music/video. I checked the Settings > Sound menu, and the volume master toggle was set to 0, though the hardware button were saying full. I moved the software settings for all to about 75-90%, and now the hardware buttons and sounds works fine once again.


----------



## brokenlink

The issue I am having with the sound volume is that it works ok while running Android. However, when I boot into WebOS initially the sound is very low. After about 20 mins then the sound comes up louder. Is this a known issue and is there a fix?


----------



## Zzed

malarks26 said:


> Does anyone know when the HBO GO app will be compatible?


your answer is here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28958-hbo-go-available-on-touchpad-now/#entry776871

Working well for me on Nightly after CM9-2012-07-08


----------



## roley

pvandenh said:


> I had the same scenerio (32GB TP). Not realising that it might affect other people too, I went through all the sound settings thinking that it may havejust been something I touched by accident. I found the hardware buttons were showing a full volume setting, but no audio would happen on any music/video. I checked the Settings > Sound menu, and the volume master toggle was set to 0, though the hardware button were saying full. I moved the software settings for all to about 75-90%, and now the hardware buttons and sounds works fine once again.


What Master toggle are you referring to? All I can find is the "volume" option which upon tapping brings up whatever is selected for "volume panel", which shows the software settings you mentioned but no master that i can see.


----------



## ahym

Help me,please!!CM9 on my touchpad often crashes,and I am sure that the problem is audio of CM9!Because whenever the sound stops it will crash,for example,just finished playing music,vedio,a game or after a system bell. Each crash in 1 or 2second after the soud stop.I dont know the Android code,but I guess that is a conflict with the audio driver and my device.I tried almost all versions of CM9,but it crash all the time.CM7 crash less,and webosunder all normal,never crash.Now I try to keep a silence music in the background,and it dont crash until I turn off the music.But the power loss so fast！
I am so sorry for my bad English.
I beg you to help me!I am feel so unhappy!








This is my email:[email protected] Thank you very much!


----------



## nevertells

ahym said:


> Help me,please!!CM9 on my touchpad often crashes,and I am sure that the problem is audio of CM9!Because whenever the sound stops it will crash,for example,just finished playing music,vedio,a game or after a system bell. Each crash in 1 or 2second after the soud stop.I dont know the Android code,but I guess that is a conflict with the audio driver and my device.I tried almost all versions of CM9,but it crash all the time.CM7 crash less,and webosunder all normal,never crash.Now I try to keep a silence music in the background,and it dont crash until I turn off the music.But the power loss so fast！
> I am so sorry for my bad English.
> I beg you to help me!I am feel so unhappy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my email:[email protected] Thank you very much!


You may be one of the unlucky few that seems to have a TouchPad that does not get along with Android audio. Lets troubleshoot a little and see what we can determine.

Have you always had this problem from the first install of Android on your TouchPad?

Have you tried using WebOS and are positive this does not happen?

Have you tried a clean install of CM9 to eleminate the posibility that you have a corrupted install? By clean install I mean run ACMEUninstaller and then use ACMEInstaller2 to install all newly downloaded files.

When you do a clean install, try using a nightly before July 6th which does not have any of the most recent fixes. If that seems to work, then try updating to a later nightly, like the 8/19 which has all the most recent fixes merged and see how it goes.

Report back what you find.


----------



## davidthenose

Sorry if this question has been addressed already, but I couldn't find the solution. My Touchpad will not charge while booted in CM9 or CM10, but charges fine when booted in WebOS. I have changed my MTP settings and I am using the standard HP Touchpad cable and AC adapter. Also, no matter what other ROM I have had in the past, this was never an issue, only with CM9/10. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## malarks26

is anyone else having issues with their sd card dismounting for no reason? this just started happening to me the other day out of the blue. i do move most apps to to the sd card as soon as i download them, but never had any issues previously. im on CM9. any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zzed

davidthenose said:


> is anyone else having issues with their sd card dismounting for no reason? this just started happening to me the other day out of the blue. i do move most apps to to the sd card as soon as i download them, but never had any issues previously. im on CM9. any info would be much appreciated.


*You didn't state which CM9, alpha or nightly. My guess is Alpha2?*








Your SDcard may have developed a partition or directory error. A scanner runs on later nightly ROMs at boot time to proactivly correct those problems. If you are having this issue on the latest nightly, your partitions may have a deeper error that needs to be addressed.

My advise is to seek the CM7-SDcard thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/
Don't let the CM7: in the title fool you, it's still pertains to CM9 in most respects.


----------



## mtiberio

love my CM9, tried to get to www.speed2.com (where I live stream races from), and was greated by a request to download the latest flash player. when I clicked the link, play popped up, and said it is restricted for my country??? I'm in USA, any way around this?


----------



## Zzed

mtiberio said:


> love my CM9, tried to get to www.speed2.com (where I live stream races from), and was greated by a request to download the latest flash player. when I clicked the link, play popped up, and said it is restricted for my country??? I'm in USA, any way around this?


google playstore no longer supports flashplayer. it can be sideloaded by downloading the apk from Adobe.


----------



## silentmage

Zzed said:


> google playstore no longer supports flashplayer. it can be sideloaded by downloading the apk from Adobe.


Added this and a link to the downloads in the OP


----------



## mtiberio

thanks, updated flash player as per OP plus boat browser allows me to live stream from speed2.com


----------



## mtiberio

mtiberio said:


> thanks, updated flash player as per OP plus boat browser allows me to live stream from speed2.com


and then that ability went away a couple of days later... blacklisted???


----------



## nikogh

Had a bug (feature) within CM9 nightly 1217. gapps 0429 were already installed and working properly. After I installed gmail from playstore it crashes on start. Tried to reinstall gapps package with the same result








After activating the gmail sync in settings/accounts it works like a charm. Sometimes it is so easy


----------



## AndRoidd

I installed CM9 on my Lg Optimus L3 and now I have two problems.

- My laptop doesn't recognize my phone. And when I plug in my charger it doesn't shows that the battery is charging. I think that it charges though but I don't get any sound nor I can see the progress of the charging. I turned of the USB debugging but I didn't help and I can't enable USB mass storage.

- After I installed CM9, I rebooted the phone and now I have text on the right side of the screen. It changes all the time, like something is installing. There are numbers at the top and some of the texts are: com.google.process.gapps, kworker/us3, system_server, mmcqd/0...

Any solution for this?


----------



## razorloves

AndRoidd said:


> I installed CM9 on my Lg Optimus L3 and now I have two problems.
> 
> - My laptop doesn't recognize my phone. And when I plug in my charger it doesn't shows that the battery is charging. I think that it charges though but I don't get any sound nor I can see the progress of the charging. I turned of the USB debugging but I didn't help and I can't enable USB mass storage.
> 
> - After I installed CM9, I rebooted the phone and now I have text on the right side of the screen. It changes all the time, like something is installing. There are numbers at the top and some of the texts are: com.google.process.gapps, kworker/us3, system_server, mmcqd/0...
> 
> Any solution for this?


This is the HP Touchpad section. Try asking in the section for your phone.


----------

